# Looking for info on Sailing around Marathon FL



## markinmontreal (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello,
We have chartered a boat and will be starting from Marathon, FL, for a five day trip. 

Does anyone have any suggested itineraries? Good mooring-docking places to suggest? 

We are thinking of heading towards Key West but wonder what it is like to go North East (up the coast).

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

You didn't say what kind of boat... what is the draft and what is the vertical clearance? Looking at a chart there are not many places to cross under Rt 1. The bridge clearances look to be 65' but the water depths are pretty thin in the area. And there are not many places to pull into. Be sure t watch the weather... If you want to have a look at coastal charts for the area try this:
NOAA 
Sorry posted the wrong link...http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/52328-looking-info-sailing-around-marathon-fl.html


----------



## markinmontreal (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks Joe*

We have a 27' Catalina, with a 4' draft.

Do you stick mostly to the Florida Bay side or the Ocean side of the Keys?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I've never sailed that area, but have driven it many times. I believe the seven mile bridge starts south of Marathon. That's got a "high point" on it that your C27 will easily make it under. 

I think the Florida Bay side is pretty shallow, but I can't help you with good destinations/gunk holes.

Sounds like a good time, though!


----------



## Jaxxon (Jan 24, 2007)

> Thanks Joe
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Found this place you should be able to make it into.

The City of Marathon FL - Official Website


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark,

When will you be cruising? The earlier in the season you go, the more apt you are to encounter rough weather.

In the Keys you have basically 2 cruising routes- To the east, Hawk Channel. To the west, the Intercoastal Waterway (ICW). 

The weather forecast will determine which route will be most enjoyable.

By all means head down to Key West. It's a great place to visit! Make dock or mooring reservations before going down there, unless you're real comfortable with anchoring out and have a decent dinghy with an outboard motor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

check into the anchoring laws if you plan to. Florida is getting bad about harassment.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

I think that I chartered that boat back 5-7 years ago. I recall some restrictions on how far you can take the boat. For instance, I don't think that you can sail to Key West (it may be a little far for 5 days too). I would have liked to have had a dingy on the charter so that I could anchor and explore/access shore more easy. It's really beautiful around there and I am sure that you will have a great time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sailing around Marathon Fl*

Can't believe those who never done it are trying to give advice...!!!...
Try this link for info. Cruisers Net your best source for up to date information on the Waterway - Home 
The salty southeast cruiser's net. Are you chartering from Keys sailing? The back side is shallow but sailing with 4' to 5 draft isn't diffcult. The good diving reefs, and anchorages are on the ocean side. Marathon's Boot key harbor is a place good to tour the keys, particularly it you want shoreside drinking, eating, and music. for gunkholes Bahia Honda state park Ocean side or, head into the everglades on the bay side. You won't make the dry tortugas with only a week, and the sail to key west is great but getting back by sail can wear you right out unless you get a good N to NW wind not a light one as your fighting tides the whole way.
The channel five bridge and moser channel bridges are your only passes from bay to Ocean, (we call it florida bay under here not the gulf) a do able trip would be bay side to channel five a night in long key bight, then the ocean side and reefs to Marathon no good anchorage elsewhere, then Bahia Honda and back thru Moser channel to the base. get a lot of good sailing and your work to weather will be in the protected bay water not Ocean swells.

Have fun!!!
Life's an adventure you just gotta live it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Droppin’ the Hook in Florida-Anchoring & Anchorages

I have been on the water all my life, from Michigan to the eastern seaboard of the USA. From Boston to the Caribbean to the Canary Islands off the western shore of Africa to the Pacific Coast of South America.
What the problem is with municipalities in and around Miami, and Florida in general, and their anchoring laws, and even harrassing of boaters and yachties for anchoring over a short peirod of time, much less long term, makes absolutely no sense to me.
The mariners within the boating and yachting community, are generally very outgoing, friendly, inovative, creative, intelligent people. This is generally speaking of course. I would realistically guess 92% of the mariners - sailors, fishermen ( & women) divers, watersports, skiiers, etc. are very intelligent and outgoing, and they spend money everywhere they go ashore form their vessels, especially when staying in an anchorage or marina for more than the afternoon, like overnight or for the week/month. They spend money and pay lots of taxes on everything.
We here at SailMiami.com have published wonderful achorage locations and encouraged the boating lifestyle for 10 years here on this online Emagazine. Many of you have contributed your favorite anchoring locations as well as asked questions and shared with us all here your ideas for cruising and anchoring through the pages of SailMiami.com.
It makes no sense whatsoever why the municipalities don’t encourage and invite the mariners to their towns and cities with open arms. In many states the mariners get free dockage and transportation for a couple days when visiting some of the towns along the east coast. The visitors by water get discounts in shops and restaurants. Most of these municipalities up and down our coast welcome the yachties and boaters with encouraging and welcoming, open arms.
What in the world is wrong with Miami, Florida now?!? It used to be very friendly and economical to bring your boat down here in the winter, or anytime, and do repairs and vacation. I know quite a few people that sail to the islands every year and they will not even touch the shores of Florida because of the unfriendly atmosphere that they said they started experiencing in Florida about 10 years ago. It seems that the arrogant, and exploitive attempts of the municipalities has been perpetuated and grown to fruition in most coastal areas of Florida. It seems so counter productive for Florida’s industries and economic well-being. Please bring the friendly and economical boatyards, marinas and anchorages back to the coastal communities of Miami & all of Florida, please.

Tags: FL, Florida, marinas Miami, miami anchorages

so the law says they cant do it.....SO WHAT this don't stop them from harassing boaters regardless of how long they are staying.. like I said, I would think about this as I have personally had problems in Florida as well. There are those that cant believe this happens but it does.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

2 things......about a mile north of channel five you can duck in behind the Boy Scout area. There is a fence to their south, and you can leave your dinghy there. The Boy Scouts are like terrorist when it comes to touching their property. There is only room for several boats, but it is a nice anchorage.

Next I have used the space between Star, Palm, and Hibiscus for almost 5 years. I arrived there once again in June of this year. Within the hour the police were there. They recognized the boat, and were extremely friendly.

They offered this advice to me. Before I had the anchor down that a resident called, because they too recognized Imagine. They warned me of the 7 days stay. Although there are reasons to stay longer. The boat needs work, weather, and family arriving. I was given the feeling they weren't going to press the issue of me being there as long as I could come up with a reason why. How long that would last I don't know.

I left the next day, but when I returned 17 days later. The same large cruising boat was sitting in the exact same spot as when I arrived, and left???????????.......i2f


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gee get a life! stop bad mouthing Florida, we the locals have been happily cruising and anchoring throughout the state for years. He's out for five days, and Marathon FL. has learned to love all kinds of cruising boats. They even tolerate the low income housing live-aboards.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

markinmontreal said:


> We have a 27' Catalina, with a 4' draft.
> 
> Do you stick mostly to the Florida Bay side or the Ocean side of the Keys?
> 
> ...


When I sailed there, years ago, it was on someone else's boat. I would love to take my Catalina 27 there, but that ride down the ditch is a bit long for me. My recolection is there are not many places to put in.


----------

